# Birthday Thread



## myrddin173

This thread is to announce/celebrate the birthdays of all of the members here at Mythic Scribes.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*I'm thirty-nine!*

As 
Birthday Boy,
I give this command:
*CLICK THE BOLD, BLUE LETTERS,*

And...


And what?
You’ll see!
And what you’ll see:
A birthday poem ’bout the Birthday Boy,

Me!


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

It was my birthday a few days ago. As my birthday present, my wife bought me 10 ISBN numbers.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Great thread, Myrddin!! Congratulations Legendary Sidekick and Benjamin =) It was my birthday a week ago December 16th, I just turned 30 and it feels great...


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Refreshing to hear your lack of fear of round numbers! Happy belated birthday, Sheilawize and Benjamin.

ISBN numbers... what a supportive birthday present!


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Refreshing to hear your lack of fear of round numbers! Happy belated birthday, Sheilawize and Benjamin.
> 
> ISBN numbers... what a supportive birthday present!



I guess she really does believe in me


----------



## Reaver

Happy birthday legendary one!!! 
:d
a belated happy birthday to benjamin borne of clay and to sheilawize!:d

may you live as long as you want, but never want as long as you live!


----------



## Sheilawisz

Thank you very much, Legendary Sidekick and Reaver!! =)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

My older daughter turned four today, and she did not want the day to end. She cried, and I said to her, "Don't cry. Don't you want to remember this day as a _happy_ birthday?"

She whined, "No, I don't want a happy birthday. I want a sad-py birthday."

I heard her right, but replied, "A _sappy_ birthday? Okay... how's this: _life is like a rainbow, but with more colors."_

It was the sappiest thing I could come up with on short notice. I still don't know what the hell that would even mean, but it cheered her up. Didn't get her to sleep any faster, since I had to define "sappy" for her. (sweet + happy = sappy) The crying stopped, so from a dad's point-of-view, I succeeded.

Well, the day will be over in a minute, but I want to close this post with a special birthday wish to those who share this occasion with my first-born:

Sappy Birthday, everyone! May the waitresses at TGI Friday's sing the _regular_ birthday song!


----------



## Sheilawisz

Congratulations for your little daughter, Legendary Sidekick!! It sounds to me like you are a very sweet Dad, she is lucky to have you =) I understand her feelings about the day coming to an end, I like celebrating my birthday big time and then I don't want it to end, but anyway it's one day and that's why it's a birthDAY... Today is her post-birthday then, a little treat or an additional present for the post-birthday girl would cheer her up even more =)

There are so many people out there hating their December birthdays, it's good that she likes her day!!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

She loves her day!

But she did NOT love the TGI Friday's twist on the Happy Birthday song. At least she thanked the waitresses and complained about it later at home.


----------



## rajatworld

i came on earth on 23rd november 1993


----------



## Philip Overby

I had a birthday on January 7th.  Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Hey my mom's b-day is the 7th too! Happy birthday (late) man! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Philip Overby

Thanks!  Happy B-day to your mom too!


----------



## Giant

Happy Birthday Phil!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Phil the Drill said:


> Thanks!  Happy B-day to your mom too!


Happy B-Day, Phil. Oh, and I read your blog, so now I know who Phil the Drill of the SWA is! Did you play one of the "heel" characters?


----------



## The Blue Lotus

I Know this is a little early but...

REAVER!!!!!










I hope it is the best one you have ever had.

Hugs Always,
~BL~


----------



## Sheilawisz

I wish you a very Happy Birthday, Reaver!! Thanks for being my friend =)


----------



## Reaver

Thank you Sheila and Lotus! You're both wonderful friends!  


Thanks to everyone for their wonderful birthday wishes!!


----------



## Steerpike

Happy Birthday, Reaver!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Is it the big four-oh already?

San yat fai lok! (Cantonese for "Happy Birthday!")


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Damn, sorry I missed your birthday Reaver, wish you many more and may they be enjoyable.


----------



## Reaver

Many, many thanks to you all.  It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aravelle

March 8th is my birthday. I'm a proud pisces. X]


----------



## Chilari

Aravelle, you share your birthday with my little brother. Also a teddy I won in a "guess the teddy's birthday" competition. He's called Paget.

My birthday was a couple of months ago. I gave my fiance an engagement ring for it, because it was also our fifth anniversary of being engaged* and it's about time he had a ring too. He got me NCIS season 7 on DVD. His birthday was 2 weeks ago and I got him a graphics card.

Surely there are more birthdays than have been mentioned. Come on people tell us when you're getting older so we can congratulate you!

*Anyone seen adverts for that new film The Five Year Engagement? I'm sitting here thinking "yeah, and?"


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

My birthday is looming on the 22nd.  According to the calendar I also share it with Ho De Ho and Granddad Gnome.  Haven't seen Granddad Gnome around for a while though, pity.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Happy Birthday Riki! :wavespin::tongue::wub:


----------



## Rikilamaro

Thank you, Blue. 

I had a wonderful day working and hanging with my family.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Happy Birthday, Rikilamaro!!! Sorry that I missed it, but I wanted to leave this message anyway... and I am glad that you enjoyed a happy birthday four days ago =)


----------



## The Blue Lotus

*Happy Birthday Anitia!*





Hope it's the best one ever!!!


----------



## Chime85

Wohoo, birthday day for me today. I'm going to eat lots of cake and fish for trash off Portsmouth Pier

x


----------



## Butterfly

Have fun Chime, and Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Reaver

Chime85 said:


> Wohoo, birthday day for me today. I'm going to eat lots of cake and fish for trash off Portsmouth Pier
> 
> x



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sheilawisz

Hello Chime, I wish that you are having a very happy and truly memorable Birthday... Hugs! XD!!


----------



## Ophiucha

Happy Birthday to me! It's my 21st. This'll be my third birthday where I hit the legal drinking age in the country I was in at the time, and it'll be the third drinking age birthday that I don't drink on. Can't stand the taste.


----------



## Butterfly

Happy 21st Ophiucha. 

Have lots of fun, and don't forget the jelly and blancmange.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Ophiucha said:


> Happy Birthday to me! It's my 21st. This'll be my third birthday where I hit the legal drinking age in the country I was in at the time, and it'll be the third drinking age birthday that I don't drink on. Can't stand the taste.



Congratulations Ophiucha, I hope you had a good day.


----------



## Reaver

Happy birthday,Ophiucha!


----------



## CupofJoe

Ophiucha said:


> Happy Birthday to me! It's my 21st. This'll be my third birthday where I hit the legal drinking age in the country I was in at the time, and it'll be the third drinking age birthday that I don't drink on. Can't stand the taste.


Happy birthday...
But on a purely technical level... 21st and I guessing 18th... what was the third birthday you didn't drink on?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

My youngest daughter's birthday is today. She was born at 3:58 this morning!




Ophiucha said:


> Happy Birthday to me! It's my 21st. This'll be my third birthday where I hit the legal drinking age in the country I was in at the time, and it'll be the third drinking age birthday that I don't drink on. Can't stand the taste.





Ophiucha said:


>



Happy 21st!


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Legendary Sidekick said:


> My youngest daughter's birthday is today. She was born at 3:58 this morning!



Congratulations! Mostly to your wife, for doing the hard part


----------



## Butterfly

Happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me....

BTW, your car's just failed its MOT because a coil spring has snapped in half... and I have no idea when, but I thought it was pulling to left...

So, let's see if you can guess where all my hard-earned birthday money is going?


----------



## Aosto

It seems we share a birthday, Butterfly. I am now closer to 30 than 20. Big 2-6 today.


----------



## Sheilawisz

I wish you a memorable and super Happy birthday, Butterfly!!

*Sending Hugs to you!!*

Aosto, Happy birthday to you too =)


----------



## Reaver

Happy Birthday dear Flutterby! And to you as well Aosto!





​


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I'm 40.

Technically, I'll be exactly 40 in seven minutes, but no matter how you look at it, this is the big four-oh!

I'm officially old! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Ireth

Happy birthday, Sidekick! Hope it turns out to be...

*puts on sunglasses*

...legendary.

YEEEAAAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## Sparkie

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I'm 40.
> 
> Technically, I'll be exactly 40 in seven minutes, but no matter how you look at it, this is the big four-oh!
> 
> I'm officially old! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



No worries, LS.  40 is the new 20, right?

So, by that logic, 60 has to be the new 40.  And 80 is the new 60...

Not sure what any of that means, but I bet it kinda sucks having a B-day so close to Christmas.  Cheers John!


----------



## Reaver

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I'm 40.
> 
> Technically, I'll be exactly 40 in seven minutes, but no matter how you look at it, this is the big four-oh!
> 
> I'm officially old! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



You're 40? I'm 40! That's great! What are the odds man?


----------



## Sheilawisz

I wish you a very Happy Birthday, Legendary!! =)

I think that it's great to have a birthday in December, the month of magic and darkness... Celebrate your life, I hope that you have enjoyed your day a lot in company of all your family and friends.

Cheers!!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ireth said:


> Happy birthday, Sidekick! Hope it turns out to be...
> 
> *puts on sunglasses*
> 
> ...legendary.
> 
> YEEEAAAAAHHHHHH!


I can never get tired of a David Caruso impersonation!



Sparkie said:


> No worries, LS.  40 is the new 20, right?
> 
> So, by that logic, 60 has to be the new 40. And 80 is the new 60...
> 
> Not sure what any of that means, but...


It means 20 is the new 0, which means I was born yesterday.

No, wait. I did that wrong.



Reaver said:


> You're 40? I'm 40! That's great! What are the odds man?


Odds of two people who are alive on my birthday both being 40 = x/7.059 billion, where x is the number of people born in 1972.

(More accurately, x should be the number of people born from December 24, 1971 to December 23, 1972, but the fuzzy math is close enough if you can find the born-in-'72 number.)



Sheilawisz said:


> December, the month of magic and darkness...


Ah, you mean like tonight, when a very old, obese man moves considerably faster than light while sliding up and down millions of chimneys, delivering presents - magically, in the dark?


Thanks, guys and gals!


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Well, it's Christmas Eve and also my birthday, which makes this the best day of the year.

Celebrate!


----------



## Ireth

Happy Christmas and merry birthday, Anders!


----------



## Sheilawisz

I wish that you are enjoying a happy birthday, Anders =)


----------



## Butterfly

Happy Birthday LS and AA.

Merry Christmas too...


----------



## Reaver

Happy Birthday Anders!

*EDIT* Merry Christmas too!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas, Anders!


----------



## Reaver

*It's Phil the Drill's day today!*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHIL THE DRILL!!!*

​
:happybirthday:*May you live as long as you want, but never want as long as you live!*:happybirthday:



*
YOU'RE THE BEST, PHILLIAM!!*​


----------



## Sheilawisz

I wish that you are enjoying a very happy birthday, Phil =)

Congratulations!!

I send you a virtual hug all the way to the other side of the world...


----------



## Ireth

Happy birthday, Phil!  I wish you the best~!


----------



## Butterfly

Happy Birthday, Mr Drill.


----------



## Steerpike

Happy Birthday, Phil. It is widely accepted as scientific fact that people born on January 7 are of the finest sort!


----------



## Devor

Happy Birthday to the Drill!  Now go write 3,000 words.

((Someone did confirm his birthday?  Reaver's not pulling one over on us . . . ?))


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Reaver couldn't have gotten all of Facebook in on the joke, so it is his birthday.

At least in… AMERICA.


In Japan, it's over. So have a happy birthday 364 days from now, Phil.


----------



## Reaver

Devor said:


> Happy Birthday to the Drill!  Now go write 3,000 words.
> 
> ((Someone did confirm his birthday?  Reaver's not pulling one over on us . . . ?))




Come on, Barbarian, at least give me some credit for being more original than that. Sheesh.





Legendary Sidekick said:


> Reaver couldn't have gotten all of Facebook in on the joke, so it is his birthday.
> 
> At least in… AMERICA.
> 
> 
> In Japan, it's over. So have a happy birthday 364 days from now, Phil.




It got my notification this morning on Google+. But I guess it would be a belated birthday wish. Stupid humans with their stupid idea of measuring time. Second worst idea ever.


----------



## Devor

Reaver said:


> Come on, Barbarian, at least give me some credit for being more original than that. Sheesh.



You're right, I'm sorry, and I didn't seriously believe you did that.  There's a "Today's Birthdays" at the bottom of the forums and Phil wasn't listed, and I was trying to play off of that in a way that just didn't work.


----------



## Reaver

Devor said:


> You're right, I'm sorry, and I didn't seriously believe you did that.  There's a "Today's Birthdays" at the bottom of the forums and Phil wasn't listed, and I was trying to play off of that in a way that just didn't work.



No worries man. I was just bustin' your chops!


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Happy birthday to me! Just turned 20 a few minutes ago which is weird because I'm so used to saying "teen"


----------



## Ireth

Happy birthday, Androxine!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Happy Birthday Androxine, hope you don't feel too old yet.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Happy Birthday Androxine, hope you don't feel too old yet.



Ha ha, not at all. And thanks!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Androxine Vortex said:


> Happy birthday to me! Just turned 20 a few minutes ago which is weird because I'm so used to saying "teen"



Now get used to saying twenty for three more years than you said teen! After that, you stop saying the number altogether.

Happy (belated) birthday!


----------



## Zero Angel

Would this be more useful if the list of birthdays was compiled and included in the OP in chronological order?


----------



## Guru Coyote

Never thought I'd get the chance to wish myself a *belated happy birthday*!

Yes, yes, hear here: The coyote just recently (on 14th May) lost the answer to life, the universe and everything and transcended to the next number.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Guru Coyote said:


> Never thought I'd get the chance to wish myself a *belated happy birthday*!
> 
> Yes, yes, hear here: The coyote just recently (on 14th May) lost the answer to life, the universe and everything and transcended to the next number.



A belated birthday greetings and best wishes for surpassing the meaning of life!!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Wow, 19 years for me, doesn't time fly when you're enjoying yourself?  Could've sworn it was only yesterday that I was 16 or something, I'm already shopping around for zimmer frames!


----------



## Guru Coyote

Happy b-day! May all the traps you step into this coming be profound learning experiences 



Aidan of the tavern said:


> Wow, 19 years for me, doesn't time fly when you're enjoying yourself?  Could've sworn it was only yesterday that I was 16 or something, I'm already shopping around for zimmer frames!


----------



## Weaver

I had a birthday on the first of this month.  I want presents.  I also want presents for my clone-sibling, who is not a member of Mythic Scribes.  And for the MC of my WiP, who had a birthday on May 15 and is not a member of Mythic Scribes either.  

A photograph of a cake will do, I suppose.


----------



## Guru Coyote

You get a cookie, Weaver. ONE cookie for all of you. It's more than most get.


----------



## Weaver

Guru Coyote said:


> You get a cookie, Weaver. ONE cookie for all of you. It's more than most get.



Fine with me, as long as it's cranberry oatmeal.  The clone hates cranberries, so he won't want a share.


----------



## Guru Coyote

Let's see... crunch, munch... no, these are choc-chops. And these? Crunch, crunch... those were peanutbutter with macadamia. Sorry, no cranberries. Oh... and no cookies, either. Now where did those cookies go... I know I just had some here.


----------



## Ophiucha

It's my 22nd birthday on Labour Day! I got a small Lego Lord of the Rings set and a receipt for a pre-order of Pokemon X.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

A very Happy Birthday to you, Ophiucha.  The best is yet to come .


----------



## Guru Coyote

Hey happy young-pup-day, Ophiucha  (I get to say that at almost twice your age, right?)


----------



## Zero Angel

Ophiucha said:


> It's my 22nd birthday on Labour Day! I got a small Lego Lord of the Rings set and a receipt for a pre-order of Pokemon X.



Happy birthday kiddo! May you enjoy many more to come


----------



## Ophiucha

Thank you.  It's nice to know there's one forum where people think of me as _young_; most of the internet I frequent is populated primarily by high schoolers. Haha.


----------



## Zero Angel

Ophiucha said:


> Thank you.  It's nice to know there's one forum where people think of me as _young_; most of the internet I frequent is populated primarily by high schoolers. Haha.



You may feel old, but I feel *ancient *everywhere else XD I recently started reading a lot over at FanFiction.net, and seemingly half the _authors_ there are in high school, let alone the readers.


----------



## Spider

:happybirthday:

Happy 18th Birthday, Reece! I'm glad you joined Mythic Scribes!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

I understand its your birthday, Butterfly!  Here's best wishes to you .


----------



## Butterfly

You remembered!!!

:dance:


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Happy Birthday to Teacup, today!


----------



## teacup

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME.*
Too many sweets. Send help.







Seriously I have way too much things to eat. This is no indication of how many foods I have. Help.


----------



## Spider

Hope you had a lot of fun, teacup!


----------



## OGone

Ermigherd happy birthday for yesterday, junior.


----------



## Guru Coyote

Ehm, I would, if I may, wish you a belated happy Butterfly-Day, dear Birth. Or something like that


----------



## Spider

Happy Birthday to KorbentMarksman!


----------



## advait98

This is quite a week for birthdays, I must say.

A belated happy birthday to you, teacup.

And an on-time happy birthday to you, Korbent.


----------



## Spider

SELENEHIME!


----------



## Ireth

Yay! Happy birthday, Selene! *huggles*


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

A very happy birthday to you, Selene! May your next year be rewarding and enjoyable.


----------



## Jabrosky

I shall turn 24 tomorrow on Dec 13th. Unfortunately I will spend most of that day moving out of my apartment.


----------



## Ophiucha

Happy (almost) Birthday! I hadn't realized you were so close to my age.  Hope your move goes smoothly.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Not the most fun way to spend your birthday, but best wishes anyway Jabrosky.  Don't drop any furniture on your foot.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Today, December 16th I celebrate my birthday =)

I am just about to cut my strawberry cake, then go with my sister to have breakfast at my favorite place and after that... I'll go to the theater and watch The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug.

Also, I am wearing my brand new Violet Riding Hood right now...

It's going to be a fantastic day! =)


----------



## GeekDavid

Sheilawisz said:


> Today, December 16th I celebrate my birthday =)
> 
> I am just about to cut my strawberry cake, then go with my sister to have breakfast at my favorite place and after that... I'll go to the theater and watch The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug.
> 
> Also, I am wearing my brand new Violet Riding Hood right now...
> 
> It's going to be a fantastic day! =)



:happybirthday:


----------



## Guru Coyote

Sheilawisz said:


> Also, I am wearing my brand new Violet Riding Hood right now...



Ah, hm. Violet? You see, I'm really a wolf. I just look like a coyote. Besides, we canines are color-blind.

Happy fun b-day!


----------



## Reaver

Â¡Feliz cumpleaÃ±os, Sheila! Â¡Eres la mejor!


----------



## Sheilawisz

Thanks for the happy birthday wishes =)

It was indeed a great day, even though my sister had to depart and she could not go to watch the movie with me. I loved _The Desolation of Smaug_ and I got nice presents, including a beautiful _Harry Potter_ wand complete with its wooden box, glass lid and everything.

@Coyote: There was indeed a big, bad wolf following me around all day, I wonder why... I guess that the wolf could not tell the difference between red and violet, but it was okay because I love wolves =)

@Reaver: Thanks, you are the best!! That should have been la instead of el, but otherwise it's correct. I am looking forward to see you in the chat one of these days...


----------



## Butterfly

Ahh... I missed it. Wasn't able to get on the forum yesterday.

But

Happy Birthday Shielawisz.


----------



## Ireth

Happy (belated) birthday, Sheila!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I'm a week late, Sheila, but happy birthday anyway. I'm too caught up in all the other birthdays I'm celebrating this week. In addition to Christmas itself being a birthday, there's…

Mine: today
My aunt's mom: Christmas
A friend: the 27th, but we'll get together today
My mother-in-law: the 28th
My oldest daughter: the 29th


Here's my early birthday dinner prepared by my wife last night…

*BEEF WELLINGTON*






*SPINACH SALAD WITH ORANGES AND ROASTED WALNUTS*





*ROASTED RED RUSSET POTATOES*





*LEMON CHEESE CAKE WITH LIME AND DESSERT WINE*

Oh… and I didn't show a pic with the candles. You'll just have to guess my age, though it's hard to do without looking at the candles.



Spoiler: my age


----------



## Reaver

*Happy Birthday!*

:dance:HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEGENDARY SIDEKICK!:dance:




I hope that today is the best day ever my friend!

May you live as long as you want but never want as long as you live.

God bless you and your loved ones!

​
Of course, this birthday wouldn't be complete without a special message from your favorite gladiator:




Spoiler: A birthday message from Ultimus Manimus



Like...ok, so like, how come you like, didn't invite me to your party? Is it because all the chicks would like, be all over me and stuff? So, like, anyways... You should like totally come hang out in my kingdom sometime. We can like work out and stuff. You know, like, get some real dude sweat going. I guess your wife Fan Girl can come too, but like, whatever dude... Happy birthday and stuff.


----------



## Sheilawisz

I wish you a very Happy Birthday, Legendary!!

Those are a lot of birthdays to celebrate in late December, but hey, the more the merrier... I am sure that you and your family will enjoy very happy days to come, and I send a virtual hug for you and another for your little daughter.

December birthdays are the best =)


----------



## Nagash

Happy Birthday lad' !  Its a great time to have your birthday 

Oh-oh-oh


----------



## Reaver

*Happy Birthday!*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHILLIAM T. DRILL!!
*:dance:*(That's right, I used your full name.) *:dance:*

I hope it was the best day ever!!


You're a great friend and a phenomenal writer! 

Here's to many more buddy!



*​


----------



## Philip Overby

Thanks Reave!(^-^)


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

A very happy birthday Phil, may Mythic Scribes be graced with your presence for many years.


----------



## Guru Coyote

HEY! PHIL!
Share the cookies?
Happy B-Day, yeah? Here's to many more where that one came from. (The Day. But we can talk cookies too, if you like. Got some?)


----------



## Snowpoint

It's my birthday today August 2.

(I'm getting a kindle, so if you have any free shorts up there feel free to link. It would be nice to see some of the writing from people here. Got to take it for test drive.)


----------



## Noma Galway

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

A very happy birthday tidings to you Snowpoint .


----------



## Tom

Yesterday was my birthday! I didn't get a chance to say so earlier, because yesterday was so hectic.


----------



## Nimue

Happy birthday, Tom!  Is it pre- or post-21st?


----------



## Reaver

Happy Birthday Tom!


----------



## Tom

Thanks! Alas, Nimue, it's still pre-21st.


----------



## Nimue

Ah well, birthdays are more fun afterwards... Something to look forward to!


----------



## Philster401

Happy be-lated birthday ,Tom.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Happy 365-day countdown to your 21st, Tom!

(Yes, I know your birthday was yesterday. I'm factoring in the leap year.)


----------



## BronzeOracle

Happy birthday Tom


----------



## Mars Enyalios

I became an adult recently. Frightening thought.


----------



## BronzeOracle

I've turned 41 today.   

Kinda feel like I'm at a half way point - hmmm, better get onto more writing!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

You're as old as Bill Lumbergh!


----------



## BronzeOracle

I LOVE that movie


----------



## Cobwebs

My birthday has already passed (November 13th). Celebrating my 23rd trip around our sun.


----------



## Ireth

Forgot about this thread. My birthday was on the 27th. Had a good weekend. ^^


----------



## Nimue

Happy birthday to both of you! And aww, Ireth, you're a Thanksgivingish baby!  Accustomed to birthday cake with your leftover pumpkin pie, I imagine?


----------



## Ireth

Nimue said:


> Happy birthday to both of you! And aww, Ireth, you're a Thanksgivingish baby!  Accustomed to birthday cake with your leftover pumpkin pie, I imagine?



Sadly, no, but that would be amazing. I'm Canadian, so we don't celebrate Thanksgiving in November -- ours is in October.


----------



## Nimue

Oh, I didn't know you were Canadian!  Well, you can always make birthday pumpkin cheesecake regardless of any holiday. (I highly recommend it.)


----------



## Ireth

Nimue said:


> Oh, I didn't know you were Canadian!  Well, you can always make birthday pumpkin cheesecake regardless of any holiday. (I highly recommend it.)



We do that every Thanksgiving!  It is amazing. Especially with maple pecan sauce. <3


----------



## Nimue

Oh man, now I'm drooling xD


----------



## Russ

Did the birthday thing recently, it was one of those significant ones so I had a party and flew in some Sachertorte for my guests.

Damn was it good.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

It's the 23rd!
It's my 43rd!
I'm not too old
To be a Star Wars nerd!


----------



## Nimue

Happy birthday!
Forget about going gray
It's time for may
Theforcebewithyou

(And this is why I don't write poetry. P: )


----------



## Tom

Whoo-hoo! Today's my birthday!


----------



## Incanus

Happy birthday Tom!

You must be a Taurus because your day falls in between my brother's and I, and we're both Taurus.  (Mine was 4/21)


----------



## Tom

Happy belated birthday to you too, Incanus! I am indeed a Taurus, it's nice to meet another!


----------



## Reaver

Happy Birthday to you both from an Aries.


----------



## Ireth

I'm 27 today!  And as always, there is snow on the ground. I was hoping for a break to it, what with November being unseasonably warm most of the time this year, but some things are bound not to change I guess. XD


----------



## Tom

Reaver completely outdid me, but happy birthday Ireth!!! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Ireth

Thanks guys! 

Ended up tagging along with my parents when they took my adopted siblings to visit their birth mom and siblings and cousins. Not my ideal way to spend the day (I'm not a huge fan of little kids in general, and these are all but strangers to me), but hey, I got a great supper afterward. Ribs and steak bites are always worth it.


----------



## SaltyDog

Ireth said:


> I'm 27 today!  And as always, there is snow on the ground. I was hoping for a break to it, what with November being unseasonably warm most of the time this year, but some things are bound not to change I guess. XD



Happy Birthday!  Can't beat Reaver, but happy birthday anyway!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Happy birthday Ireth  best wishes


----------



## Michael K. Eidson

I turned 59 last week. Might reach 60 before my debut novel is published. Talk about not giving up.... I've had this dream of publishing novels since I was in elementary school, and been writing fiction since then.


----------



## Tom

Today's my birthday! It's always fun having a birthday that falls around finals; I've been too stressed to even think about it. Hopefully though tomorrow will be a reprieve.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

Tom said:


> Today's my birthday! It's always fun having a birthday that falls around finals; I've been too stressed to even think about it. Hopefully though tomorrow will be a reprieve.



Happy birthday!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

ima be 18 in a few weeks. bb dragon won't be bb no more  

well, in theory...


----------



## skip.knox

Take heart, DragonOTA. The car insurance people will still regard you as being under age until you're twenty-five.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

45 today! Having steak, crab legs, scallops, and a book sale to celebrate! lol


----------



## skip.knox

Happy birthday, fellow Virgo!


----------



## A. E. Lowan

skip.knox said:


> Happy birthday, fellow Virgo!


Virgos of the world, organize something! lol


----------



## Ban

Congratulations Lowan! Or at least congratulations to one of the heads that composes the hydra creature known as Lowan.


----------



## Ireth

I'm 30 today and I am not ready. :O


----------



## skip.knox

Ireth said:


> I'm 30 today and I am not ready. :O


Perhaps a little song will cheer you up.

Hippo birdie two ewes
Hippo birdie two ewes
Hippo birdie deer Ireth
Hippo birdie two ewes!


----------



## A. E. Lowan

30 is when life starts getting fun. You cast aside the nonsense, start finding jobs where you can afford actual stuff (like furniture that's never been owned by another butt stuff), and really begin your journey of self-discovery. Everyone hits 30 at their own pace. Enjoy yours.

Happy Birthday, sweetie.


----------



## KestrelDC

February 17, 2001


----------

